# A DICE GAME



## Shade (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah so a few months back i got sucked into this dice game my crew was playin , but ive forgotten how to play , it was basic i think 5 dice the goal was somethin like rolling higher numbers going high for 30 or something ,same with low the lower the dice then you have to roll under 12, but im really not sure of the rules and shit



if you know anything about wtf i talkin about refresh my memory please 

cheers,
shade


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds like the game known as craps


----------



## Clit Comander (Apr 7, 2008)

i've played boxcar, but i forget the rules. bones is where its at!


----------



## Labea (Apr 8, 2008)

me and co. have simply called the game of six dice "dice"

so you roll the dice

and you can either get a five or a one to roll again.
if you get three of a kind or 4 of a kind or ALL of a kind, 
well...

im too tired to actually think about this

but yes

dice...


----------



## jack ransom (Apr 12, 2008)

Labea said:


> me and co. have simply called the game of six dice "dice"
> 
> so you roll the dice
> 
> ...



you described about 20% of the rules of hot dice. my favorite game. Im tired at the moment as well, but maybe this forum could become a serious place where we can hash out the rules.... wikipedia has a bit of an article on hot dice and its actually a pretty old game but i've only really seen freight train riders rolling 1's n 5's.



Shade said:


> Yeah so a few months back i got sucked into this dice game my crew was playin , but ive forgotten how to play , it was basic i think 5 dice the goal was somethin like rolling higher numbers going high for 30 or something ,same with low the lower the dice then you have to roll under 12, but im really not sure of the rules and shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you played hi-lo. you roll six dice and you have to keep one die every roll. if you're going for a hi score, you have to get 30 or over, anything under and you bust. when shooting hi, 36 is a perfect score. if you're going lo you have to get 12 or under, anything over 12 and you bust. when shooting lo, 6 is a perfect score. 

hi lo is the shit. second only to hot dice.


I fucking adore dice games. Clit Commander, do you mind sharing bones with us????


----------



## mike (Apr 12, 2008)

itll rule if someone could explain "boxcar" ive played it but forgot how.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 14, 2008)

i think that's the same thing i know hwo to play but we called it "hot dice"

there was a chance to get "boxcars" in the game which is where you'd roll your dice and they'd all land the right way to make 3 pairs

it hard for me to explain how to play a game over a forum. it's somethign you gotta do in real life.

basically.. pairs of 1's and 5's and then 3's of other numbers added up until you lost an then you'd move on. you could choose to "stay' at any time and keep your points or keep rolling to build up more. 

like say you got 3 sixes... that'd be 600 points. a 1 = 100 and 5=50 and 3 1's = 1000 and 3 5's =500 and so on. if you tossed them out and got say 2 sixes, 2 ones, and 2 fours that'd be "boxcars" which was like 1500 points and you'd keep rolling. you have to make 1,500 points before you get on the board. 

it's gotta be the best dice game... then again it's the only one i know so I can't really say any different. but i love playing it.


----------



## mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Mouse yah your right i remeber dude who showed me calling it hot dice.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2008)

kay. it's a pretty fun ass game, 'specially when you're drunk.


----------



## jack ransom (Apr 16, 2008)

don't forget trainwrecks mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2008)

never heard of that one. explain?

is that when you roll and get absolutely nothing?


----------



## jack ransom (Apr 18, 2008)

Mouse said:


> never heard of that one. explain?
> 
> is that when you roll and get absolutely nothing?



yeah thats right. its an instant bust.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 19, 2008)

ah ok. that one I always knew as a "Kristy". cuz my ex boyfriend taught me that game and he named it after his friend cuz she would constantly roll nothing several times in a row so he started just letting her get 500 points for a "Kristy" hehe


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Jul 31, 2008)

can anyone explain how to play "cutthroat" high low??? or is it "cut throat boxcar? eith er way the fucking coolest version of the game I ever played, but alas, one cannot stay drunk forever to remember that shit...


----------

